# Civilisation VI



## tommers (May 11, 2016)

Is out in October. 

Civilization VI Releases October: Here’s Every Detail


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2016)

DA:I's Blackwall representin' in the trailer.

I think.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2016)

lol, no, it's Sean Bean.

First 3 seconds I thought, "Oh, that's Sean Bean," then by second 4 I thought, "nope, Blackwall."

I was wrong. It's Sean Bean.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 11, 2016)

I like the sound of the more spread out approach to cities.

I bought a PS4 last winter as I couldn't be doing with a full PC upgrade. I suspect this game will make me think about upgrading my CPU at the least.


----------



## tommers (May 12, 2016)

It'll be interesting to see what the requirements are.  The announcement trailer says precisely nothing but I like the sound of the article.  Anything that makes you adjust your approach has got to be good.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 12, 2016)

It sounds really positive. Like the article says, you get into a routine with your strategy, and end up building the same things in the same cities all the time, following the same tech advances, and so on. I really like the idea of having to improve a city strategically depending on its local terrain. It'll make you think a lot harder about where you place those cities, and keep you making decisions about what to use your resources on. Tying it to the tech tree is an interesting idea.

Not one for pre-order, but I'll be interested to see what reviewers and early players think.


----------



## BigTom (May 12, 2016)

I'll be pre-ordering it, Civ is by far and away my favourite game and I also really like the sound of the new city development / tech integration stuff. I wonder if I'll need a new PC for this.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 14, 2016)

I'll have to see, I basically just bounced off civ 5, limited to one army per tile sounded great but just didn't gel, especially with cities now able to defend themselves. 5 also suffered from massive system bloat, especially loading the diplomacy screen. I'd be happy with a 2d screen and less animations. Bit of a bright and cartoony style.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 27, 2016)

Hands on with Civilization 6 ... as the Emperor of China

Some hands-on footage.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 20, 2016)

This is out tomorrow.

Might put in a last minute pre-order.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 20, 2016)

I pre-ordered it as soon as I could cos I love civ (I still play civ 5, totalled something like 2,000 hours iirc). Then last weekend my motherboard died  new bare bones pc arrives tomorrow though  Will report back. If I can stop playing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2016)

will get a copy when the price recedes somewhat


----------



## tommers (Oct 20, 2016)

Fuck. 

Civilization 6 review | PC Gamer

Better raid the piggy bank .


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 20, 2016)

I just did


----------



## tommers (Oct 20, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I just did


Me too.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 21, 2016)

aarrghhh .. .temptation .... might wait for folks to report back


----------



## tommers (Oct 21, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> aarrghhh .. .temptation .... might wait for folks to report back



Every review that i have seen is raving about it.

I'm sure people will update soon though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> aarrghhh .. .temptation .... might wait for folks to report back


waiting for price to decline


----------



## Mordi (Oct 21, 2016)

This diary series has made me put it on the big pile of games to play when I'm a grown up and have a proper PC again.

In the meantime Civ IV with Fall from Heaven installed will tide me over.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 21, 2016)

Will get it at some point. As is tradition.


----------



## tommers (Oct 21, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> waiting for price to decline



It's £36.99 on CDKeys if you're OK with using them.  Or if that helps.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2016)

tommers said:


> It's £36.99 on CDKeys if you're OK with using them.  Or if that helps.


it's an improvement: but it will still have to wait for payday


----------



## tommers (Oct 21, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> it's an improvement: but it will still have to wait for payday



I look on Civ games like I do Dr Marten's.  They're expensive but they last for years.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2016)

tommers said:


> I look on Civ games like I do Dr Marten's.  They're expensive but they last for years.


yeh but dm's don't last as long as they used to.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 21, 2016)

I cracked after reading gushing review after gushing review. Ordered it. Having a final blast of Civ 5 to whet my appetite. They seem to have got this one down right away - Civ 5 was quite shit when it came out, but ended up excellent.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 21, 2016)

Oh dear God. I bought a PS4 last winter to avoid upgrading, but that's not going to work here is it?


----------



## agricola (Oct 21, 2016)

It is great, but Sean Bean is annoying already and I have had it for less than a day.  Some of the personalities picked as leaders are a bit suspect as well.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 21, 2016)

Fuck me the torrent for this came out quickly.

Not that I'm downloading it, just curious (no really I'll wait a month or so for a patch)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2016)

I played the tutorial, then started my own game. Since I haven't played a lot of Civ since III I decided to just do it on the lowest level, while I got to grips with how hexes work and all the other weird stuff. Promptly got declared war on by 2 civs and one of them took my 2nd city straight away. Fucking hell. Won it back and took their capital, fucking cunts. He kept asking me for peace, but I told him, "no mate, you've made your bed and now you'll die in it."

It's a lot harder than Civ III. There's a lot more to juggle.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 22, 2016)

Where is the tutorial? I can't see it on my game menu...

Just found it, though it would be on the single player tab...


----------



## tommers (Oct 22, 2016)

The downside of the whole "eureka" thing is that it makes sense to just go for the techs you have half unlocked.  Which kind of takes your choice away.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 22, 2016)

Only if you desire those techs surely? It can give you an advantage if your opponent is rushing sea techs whilst you patiently build towards steel (if it's called that)


----------



## tommers (Oct 22, 2016)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Only if you desire those techs surely? It can give you an advantage if your opponent is rushing sea techs whilst you patiently build towards steel (if it's called that)


Yeah,  you still have a choice of what you do but from the bit I played last night the techs take quite a long time to research if you haven't done half by completing the pre-requisite. I worry how they've balanced that.  If you have to do the whole thing for every tech then you'll be there forever. 

So then you're kind of pushed into taking techs that you don't particularly want cos they're only going to take a few turns.  Which is great in one way cos you have to be flexible and change your plans but bad on the other cos you can't stick to a plan (or you can but it might not make sense any more). 

I don't know,  I haven't played enough to be sure but it worries me a bit.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 22, 2016)

tommers said:


> Which is great in one way cos you have to be flexible and change your plans but bad on the other cos you can't stick to a plan (or you can but it might not make sense any more).



Isn't that the whole point? It's also more realistic. You can still doggedly stick to your plan in the face of more favourable alternatives if you want to. Maybe in the long term that will work out.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 22, 2016)

Or aim to get the Eurekas you need for your plan (I assume they're always the same for each tech)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm finding that if I'm not scrabbling to get more amenities from somewhere I'm scrabbling to get more housing. They seem to be the two major annoyances of city management, but I expect they get easier once you've got to grips with what provides what, and which is the most efficient way of going about it. It'll take ages to learn about all the best district adjacency bonuses too, but it'd be boring if you knew it from the start.


----------



## tommers (Oct 22, 2016)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Or aim to get the Eurekas you need for your plan (I assume they're always the same for each tech)


Some of them are quite difficult to get or rely on you having certain resources etc. 

I was the Vikings last night and shipbuilding needs two sea resources to be worked.  My coastal city only had access to one. 

So.. I could build another city to get another one to get the eureka. Which means building a settler and then a builder. Or just accept I'm going to need to forget about it and decide if the tech is worth doing from scratch. 

I guess the point is, is this a bonus, an advantage? Or is it something you need to do before you can start to research anything? And then is the game about meeting a series of requirements that get in the way of you actually doing what you want? 

I don't know,  I only played about four hours, I'm just thinking out loud really.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 22, 2016)

But in real life countries have advantages and disadvantages. It can't be a level playing field


----------



## tommers (Oct 22, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm finding that if I'm not scrabbling to get more amenities from somewhere I'm scrabbling to get more housing. They seem to be the two major annoyances of city management, but I expect they get easier once you've got to grips with what provides what, and which is the most efficient way of going about it. It'll take ages to learn about all the best district adjacency bonuses too, but it'd be boring if you knew it from the start.


I'm glad happiness is gone and districts look good. I only got as far as building one.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm just finishing my first game, with a science victory (chieftan level, always play the easiest one first to see how things work). Avoided war, romans declared war on me twice but not really seen what military changes are like (I never play for military victory anyway). Next time will try to win by culture.
I like how districts and wonders work, taking up spaces on the map so you can't build endless ones, build less buildings too as you're limited in what you can build, I think this is a big improvement on previous versions and offers interesting choices. 
I would kind of liked for the whole tech/building development to have been more dependant on the land around you and what you do, I don't think it'll stop me getting into a routine of playing one of two different games as I have generally ended up doing on the previous versions.
Feels like a natural update from 5. Not explored religion yet at all so there's more depth there as usually can get a good idea of every aspect of the game from the first one on very easy level but not this one. I was always going to like this but it definitely feels like one of the better ones - continuing the tradition of even versions being more loved than odd ones I expect (though I've always thought each version was an improvement on the last one).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2016)

It took me far too long to realise luxury items count as amenities, and also that this is what envoys to city states can be useful for (amongst other things).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2016)

Having spent most of my Civ career playing III, I have to say it's a good deal more difficult picking a civ to play with than before. Where is the ease of picking Industrious and Expansionist?


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 22, 2016)

I am looking forward to getting this. I haven't played Civ since a brief dip into Civ III. Spent years playing Alpha Centauri though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2016)

Alpha Centauri was amazing. It's easily available to buy now - it wasn't for ages. My original copy got stuck in a broken cd-rom drawer and scrapped by the person who was meant to be fixing it for me


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 22, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Alpha Centauri was amazing. It's easily available to buy now - it wasn't for ages. My original copy got stuck in a broken cd-rom drawer and scrapped by the person who was meant to be fixing it for me



I worked out it didn't need installing but simply runs from a folder, so I've managed to keep it with me for 15 years worth of PCs. 

I wonder if they will ever do a remake. I see they redid Master of Orion recently.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 23, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> spent most of my Civ career playing civ III



Civ 3? I always thought that was the the runt of the civ litter - a stop gap between the stone cold classics of 2 and 4. I can barely remember it - was it the one where a city built far from your capital became ungovernable due to corruption? That was annoying.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 23, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Civ 3? I always thought that was the the runt of the civ litter - a stop gap between the stone cold classics of 2 and 4. I can barely remember it - was it the one where a city built far from your capital became ungovernable due to corruption? That was annoying.


yes, it was impossible to win a military victory because you couldn't produce anything in cities that were far away from your capital, even if you saved forbidden palace all the way to the late game to create a second centre it still didn't reach most of the world.
It was also the first one to have cultural borders iirc which was a big improvement over 2, and caravans could no longer be used to build wonders (which may have only been 1 actually but it was way overpowered as you could stack up loads of caravans to get wonders as soon as they were available).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 23, 2016)

I didn't spend too much time with 4 either, so only had experience of 2 and then 3, both of which I loved. It just became so familiar, and I like familiar.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 23, 2016)

Killed my first civ last night. Mindful of the fact that I am America and I killed Arabia 

I felt very guilty when I killed them off because of the excellent leader animations. Fucking guilt-tripping cunt shouldn't have attacked me to begin with, should he?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 23, 2016)

Good list of tips: Reddit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 23, 2016)

I founded a religion, but I don't know what to do with it. Being that I'm America, I called it Exceptionalism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2016)

tommers said:


> Yeah,  you still have a choice of what you do but from the bit I played last night the techs take quite a long time to research if you haven't done half by completing the pre-requisite. I worry how they've balanced that.  If you have to do the whole thing for every tech then you'll be there forever.
> 
> So then you're kind of pushed into taking techs that you don't particularly want cos they're only going to take a few turns.  Which is great in one way cos you have to be flexible and change your plans but bad on the other cos you can't stick to a plan (or you can but it might not make sense any more).
> 
> I don't know,  I haven't played enough to be sure but it worries me a bit.


Have a different plan

Next


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 23, 2016)

On the tech/civics thing, I'm finding I'm ending up taking almost all the techs eventually anyway, but can be a lot more choosy with the civics. It's not quite as strategic as I was expecting it to be considering what they were saying about it, but perhaps that's because I don't really know what I'm doing and am not building towards just one specific type of victory in this game.


----------



## Mordi (Oct 23, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> My original copy got stuck in a broken cd-rom drawer and scrapped by the person who was meant to be fixing it for me



This is horrific. 

I love Alpha Centauri, but my inherent biases mean I can never play anything but Deidre's Gaia. Civ's personalities can be fun (Gandhi the megalomaniac nuke happy war lord comes to mind) but the narrative built into AC makes melting your enemies into biofuel with the very forces of Planet they sought to harness for profit/power so much more satisfying.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 24, 2016)

Alpha Centauri will always be the best Civ, I was always the University. 

Playing it recently my only quibble with it was the AI tended to shit out cities like they were going out of style, I had them slowly build a wall of cities through my borders over about 50 years... until I got fed up and wiped them out.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 24, 2016)

I bought the digital version a while back but haven't got around to playing it. I loved Alpha Centauri like no other.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 4, 2016)

hmmm - what do we think so far? I think its got potentail - but needs some tweeks and patches. Takes too long to build stuff, whilst you can race through the techs. The AI does fucked up stuff - in both teh games ive started my AI neighbour has spammed loads of low level troops. Im currently in the early 20th century, with WW2 level military - but everyone else has nothing more fancy than cross bows and the USA has surrounded my borders on land and sea with rows and rows of spearmen and chariots 4 deep - they've been sitting there for hundreds of years. Also some AI nations don't seem to bother getting more than two cities - leaving vast stretches of land un-colonised right on their doorstep.


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm struggling to get excited about it to be honest.  It's just all so... complicated I think.  There are so many factors to take into account that I end up not enjoying it.  Its too much like hard work.

All the things you say are true.  Are there any disadvantages to just spamming cities?  There doesn't seem to be global happiness or an equivalent. Maybe I'm just missing it.  I don't know, I'm going to carry on with it but I've found myself playing Assault Android Cactus or Westerado instead.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 5, 2016)

I found it difficult to spam cities because there was so much else to take care of. Everything but science just takes so goddamn long to do. I made it to the modern era and still had medieval walls in half my cities. I reckon turning off a couple of the victory conditions and barbarians would make it easier to keep a handle on. I fucking hate spamming religious fucks.


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I found it difficult to spam cities because there was so much else to take care of. Everything but science just takes so goddamn long to do. I made it to the modern era and still had medieval walls in half my cities. I reckon turning off a couple of the victory conditions and barbarians would make it easier to keep a handle on. I fucking hate spamming religious fucks.


I quite like the increased barbarians,  keeps your armies occupied rather than just sitting about waiting for somebody to be stupid. 

Do the warmonger penalties actually do anything? I was too scared to get any.

And yeah,  with you on the endless procession of missionaries.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 5, 2016)

Warmonger penalties are awful. Every fucker instantly hates you, and it seems to take forever for it to wear off. And your cities will be pissed off as well and spawn barbarians for you to deal with as well.

Definitely go in prepared, with plenty of surplus military.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm a bit 50/50 about it. I really like how districts and wonders work and having to think about where you're placing stuff. I never go for military victory anyway and I haven't even had the ai declare war on me yet, I played half of one game to try to get religious victory but didn't finish the game, I've completed a couple of games with a science victory and three with culture. They talked about the way it was dependent on land making it so you wouldn't go into a routine but really that's not true and the routes through the tech/civic tree, which civics to choose, what districts/wonders to aim for etc all seem pretty straightforward. 
I would like the religious stuff to be more transparent, it's really unclear how it works. The spamming of religious units is crazy and the ai must be cheating to afford them all (there's always been stuff like this in previous civs as well where the ai produces way too much stuff to be reasonable).
Things take too long to produce (or it's too hard to get production) and although you build less stuff it's still not got the right feel/balance. Diplomacy is as shit as ever.
There's nothing to stop you spamming cities except it takes time to produce settlers and reduces that city's population by 1. It makes the old land grab strategy an obvious move once more which is a shame but I like having the amenities city by city. I miss golden ages and city bonuses for getting certain luxuries. I like the way city states and envoys work and I think the civics tree and policies are good but there's not much variety in the civics I've chosen so far, it all seems pretty obvious most of the time which are the most advantageous.
When I start playing a game I have that can't stop playing thing but I don't have the same desire to start a game I have with previous civs.
There's quite a few mods I'd really like to see but doesn't seem to be any mod support at the moment? Would be great if you could set spies to a task until you want to change it and if you could have it just continually research the final tech/civic rather than making you choose it each time.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 6, 2016)

yeah - im thinking the whole thing is a bit of a mess. More could be done with espionage - e.g there seems to be no way to reveal AI controlled lands masses until you get a satellite up - which is very late in the game. And how the fuck do the museum bonuses work? That is very confusing.

It seems far too easy for everyone to hate you as well - i keep getting diplomatic penalties for having a single unit on my territory near a border - and the AI can make diplomatic demands on you (like "stop sending missionaries") that you can make on them. 
Some of the reaons why some civs hate you is bizzare as well - "because you have a weak navy" "because you haven't spread religion to them" "because you are behind them in science". 
The policy card system needs sorting out. Doesn't seem to be enough war either - so territory become very static.
Overall its hard to get a handle on the direction your civ needs to go.
Not sure any of it improves on the final version of Civ 5.

Cant really see why it got so many rave reviews.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 6, 2016)

I tried for a religious victory too, and like you gave up. I converted 2 civs, but then had to spend hundreds of years trying to fend off Egypt's missionaries and apostles who were constantly parked around my cities in a never-ending stream. I checked their faith output, and mine was higher (Russia with tundra ftw - I was getting +7 faith adjacency bonuses on some tiles), and yet I couldn't keep up with their spamming. I was losing religious combat to them all the time as well, despite having won some early battles with them. I don't think I'll bother again, and just turn it off as a victory condition, in the hope that it'll ease the spam a bit.

You're right BigTom about it not really being true that you'll play differently because of the way building in cities works. Sure I've had some cities where I've decided to go full on industry or full on culture or whatever, and I've been tending to get most wonders in my capital unless they would do better elsewhere, but really you still end up going for the same basics (the 'internal' city improvements like granaries and walls; and then an encampment seems prudent in every city for the military output even if just for defence, and you probably need an economic district in most if not all cities, etc). I do think strategically about where to place them within the city limits but I'm still placing them...

And tech... because of dependencies I'm still getting every single science tech, but I am missing out quite a few civics as time goes on. I make a bee-line for the ones that lead to governments of course, and then cherry pick the ones whose cards I like the look of. No point getting half the military ones if you're not going to be focusing on your army, for example.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 6, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> yeah - im thinking the whole thing is a bit of a mess. More could be done with espionage - e.g there seems to be no way to reveal AI controlled lands masses until you get a satellite up - which is very late in the game. And how the fuck do the museum bonuses work? That is very confusing.
> 
> It seems far too easy for everyone to hate you as well - i keep getting diplomatic penalties for having a single unit on my territory near a border - and the AI can make diplomatic demands on you (like "stop sending missionaries") that you can make on them.
> Some of the reaons why some civs hate you is bizzare as well - "because you have a weak navy" "because you haven't spread religion to them" "because you are behind them in science".
> ...



You can make demand in the diplomacy screen and stopping spreading religion has been in there for me as an option, but it's always been true that the AI can make diplomatic demands that you can't so it wouldn't surprise me if there was some of that in this too.
The reasons they hate you are to do with their open and closed agendas, the viking dude likes people who have strong navy and doesn't respect those with a weak one. It's not a great system but it gives a little something more. 
It's not too hard to get open borders ime and you can enter foreign territory with missionaries I think.

Museum bonuses are not as clear as in civ 4 and the trading is shit because you have to guess what type you are trading for, and it doesn't stop you from trading for something you don't have a space for so if you think something is a relic but it turns out to be a statue or a religous relic and you don't have a slot for those you just lose them.
The art museums you need 3 of the same type from different artists, so three statues or three portraits or three religious art each from a different artist. You either need to work hard on getting the great people or trade a lot.



Vintage Paw said:


> I tried for a religious victory too, and like you gave up. I converted 2 civs, but then had to spend hundreds of years trying to fend off Egypt's missionaries and apostles who were constantly parked around my cities in a never-ending stream. I checked their faith output, and mine was higher (Russia with tundra ftw - I was getting +7 faith adjacency bonuses on some tiles), and yet I couldn't keep up with their spamming. I was losing religious combat to them all the time as well, despite having won some early battles with them. I don't think I'll bother again, and just turn it off as a victory condition, in the hope that it'll ease the spam a bit.
> 
> You're right BigTom about it not really being true that you'll play differently because of the way building in cities works. Sure I've had some cities where I've decided to go full on industry or full on culture or whatever, and I've been tending to get most wonders in my capital unless they would do better elsewhere, but really you still end up going for the same basics (the 'internal' city improvements like granaries and walls; and then an encampment seems prudent in every city for the military output even if just for defence, and you probably need an economic district in most if not all cities, etc). I do think strategically about where to place them within the city limits but I'm still placing them...
> 
> And tech... because of dependencies I'm still getting every single science tech, but I am missing out quite a few civics as time goes on. I make a bee-line for the ones that lead to governments of course, and then cherry pick the ones whose cards I like the look of. No point getting half the military ones if you're not going to be focusing on your army, for example.



The civics which are dead ends give you an envoy at city states so can be worth going for some civics just for that. I've found I can get by without m/any commercial districts, earning enough money from the land and trade routes - but I play with as small a military as possible and usually use a military slot for the one that reduces the cost of the military. Encampments are good for production regardless of military benefit too.


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 6, 2016)

BigTom said:


> There's quite a few mods I'd really like to see but doesn't seem to be any mod support at the moment?



There is definitely support for mods, I'm using the Unit Report Screen mod, just unzip a mod folder in to C:\Users\*******\Documents\My Games\Sid Meier's Civilization VI\Mods\ (Windows7). Then activate the mod in game, it has to be a new game to see any new mods added.

Civilization VI Downloads | CivFanatics Forums


----------



## BigTom (Nov 6, 2016)

Jackobi said:


> There is definitely support for mods, I'm using the Unit Report Screen mod, just unzip a mod folder in to C:\Users\*******\Documents\My Games\Sid Meier's Civilization VI\Mods\ (Windows7). Then activate the mod in game, it has to be a new game to see any new mods added.
> 
> Civilization VI Downloads | CivFanatics Forums


Ah cheers, there's no steam workshop so I didn't think it was there yet


----------



## tommers (Nov 6, 2016)

I like* the way that you get a warmonger penalty for taking somebody's city after they declared war on you. 

*like as in find utterly mystifying.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 19, 2016)

a pretty big patch has come out for civ 6 - seem to address a lot of the problems. 

Civilization 6's first update tackles wonky AI


----------



## camouflage (Feb 7, 2017)

Civ6 will be available for Linux in a couple of days acording to this: Early Exclusive: Civilization VI to release February 9th for Linux with a discount, NVIDIA only for now

I've had the game parked in Steam for a few weeks now, will be nice to finally have a bash.


----------



## bi0boy (May 13, 2017)

kinell a year old and it's 50 quid on steam.

won't be playing it any time soon then...


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 13, 2017)

This is probably the first one in the series that I can't muster up any enthusiasm about. Not just the price, but £50 for a game that's going to keep  nickel and diming you with expansion packs is somewhat taking the piss. 
Plus I've played it a million times before stretching back over twenty years. Yawn.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 14, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Not just the price, but £50 for a game that's going to keep  nickel and diming you with expansion packs is somewhat taking the piss.



Take it you're not a _The Sims_ fan then


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 14, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Take it you're not a _The Sims_ fan then



I've dabbled. Naturally I preferred The Sims I, when it was new and interesting. I wish you could get that on steam actually as I loved sitting about all day eating pizza.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 20, 2017)

Downloading it, first cracked game I've obtained in years.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 21, 2018)

ooh - new expansion out in feb. looks quite fun - changing climate, weather, natural disasters, diplomatic victory. 

Civilization® VI – The Official Site | News | Civilization VI: Gathering Storm Announced, Releases on PC Feb 14


----------



## BigTom (Nov 21, 2018)

Looks good, nice to see the return of pollution issues, was that civ 2 that last had climate/terrain changes from too much pollution?
Diplomatic victory will give a new lease of life for the game for me, i just wish they would have the small continents map type from civ 5 and i could play this endlessly probably


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 3, 2018)

Have to say this is pretty much my favourite game on the iPad..!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 16, 2019)

new expansion is out "gathering storm" but its £28! fuck. that.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 16, 2019)

Half price on the summer sale is my guess and I'll wait till then, or later if they don't.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2019)

BigTom said:


> Half price on the summer sale is my guess and I'll wait till then, or later if they don't.



Yeah. On the iPad they gave way all the DLC for free in the lead up to Christmas just gone...think I’ll just wait until it’s cheap or free.


.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 26, 2019)

BigTom said:


> Half price on the summer sale is my guess and I'll wait till then, or later if they don't.



25% off, not 50%. Not sure I'll bite at £26, I'll read some reviews and see what they say.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 26, 2019)

I'll probably need it to drop a bit more, or feel really flush. Which I don't at the moment. 

Few good games on sale on Steam in the mean time.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 6, 2022)

Just bought all of it for £30 which I thought was a steal. Anyone still playing it?


----------



## BigTom (May 6, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Just bought all of it for £30 which I thought was a steal. Anyone still playing it?



I still play the odd game but after over 1,000 hours played I'm really waiting for civ 7 at the moment.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 6, 2022)

I'm a bit confused with it. Which makes it good. It's always the learning curve that is fun. Then it gets boring once you know everything.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 9, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Just bought all of it for £30 which I thought was a steal. Anyone still playing it?


yep - still finding new things to do. Ive just discovered that Korea is pretty cool - lots of science and a medieval  rocket launcher! no sign of civ 7 yet.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 9, 2022)

I have to disable diplomatic victory as I would accidently get it. 

Currently on a play through with the Mongols which has been fun as you'd expect. India stupidly attacked me early on and they are gone along with Mali who tried to join an emergency against me.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 28, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> I have to disable diplomatic victory as I would accidently get it.
> 
> Currently on a play through with the Mongols which has been fun as you'd expect. India stupidly attacked me early on and they are gone along with Mali who tried to join an emergency against me.


So just completed this. It was my first win on Immortal. I was initially going for a domination Win, but after getting four capitals I noticed my science was way ahead. Grinded to the mars launch then found out it take around 30 turns for it to complete.

Had to kill Mapuchu as he was a bit close to religious victory. Used a couple of nukes and in the end the whole world hated me. I ended up with Robots and walked around destroying everything for 30 turns including Sweden who turned on me following a stable allyship for the whole game!

Anyway that was fun. Doubt I'll play again for a while as I have old world now.


----------

